

Ask HN: Aggregator intended for a certain market niche? - naf

Reddit, digg, ... all focus on several interests (f.e. technology, fun, news, music, video, ...). Would it be wise to build an aggregator that is solely intended for a certain market niche (f.e. technology)?
======
iKnowKungFoo
Sure. Ray Camden wrote an aggregator called ColdFusionBloggers.org as an
exercise and it's been the go to site for ColdFusion programmers for years. He
created jquerybloggers.com recently using the same code base, but it's not
nearly as popular (yet?).

Of course, you have to let people know the site exists, you can't rely on SEO
alone. But they can also be a good way to pick up some ad revenue.

------
eth
Of course. That's kind of what HN is, right? Same with Techmeme and their
associated properties.

I am a huge fan of niche focused aggregators. Reddit is cool, but there are so
many subs and it's easy to get distracted by jumping around. Any specific
niche you are thinking about?

~~~
naf
I'm actually thinking about a celebrity/gossip niche. It would be fun to just
read articles and watch pictures/videos of a certain celebrity, without
visiting multiple websites. I just don't have a clue how an aggregator is
build. Do I have to build a crawler or can I just use the RSS feeds of certain
websites?

~~~
iKnowKungFoo
The sites I mentioned just aggregate the RSS feeds from other sites.

